
"If you have 1 good joke out of 10, that's a good batting average" -- Jerry Seinfeld - vlad

======
daniel-cussen
Part of the problem, though, is being able to pack all those jokes into a
single, coherent routine.

------
vlad
When asked how many new jokes he comes up with that work (or maybe it was
jokes in general, between different shows.)

